# General Business Category > Scam Alert Forum >  CHEAP LOANS

## meyer001

Hello Everyone,

We at Swift Loans Limited offers loans at 3% interest rates to all our clients around the world, we are 100% guaranteed that we can deliver what we promise to our clients. With the track record that we have we can ensure you, you get the best out of us, we are proud to say that we help hundreds of thousands of people out that cant get help anywhere in the country we can proudly say that we extended our business and it is as follows:

We do Business Finance for up to $5,000,000.
We do home loans even if you are blacklisted
We do personal loans for up to $100, 000 even if you are blacklisted
We do Car finance even if you are blacklisted
We do 2nd Bonds, Home Improvement and consolidation loans
We do Wedding Finances

We offer the above kinds of loans all at 3% interest which is one of the cheapest around the World.

Thats why we are proud to say we the best and the only company that can and will help you. I hope and believe that you will find us and our company and our work to your satisfaction. Have you being declined because of your bad credit history contact today for your speedy loan Approval and transfer. You can Apply today irrespective of your location. Contact us today via email: swiftloans.cole@gmail.com


Thanks,
Meyer Cole,
Swift Loan Limited.

----------


## murdock

so what the catch...the bank charges me 18 %interest on my credit card...my home loan is a mere 9 % and the interest i get on money invested is only 3 % so tell us a little more...i am listening with all ears.

the first thing i noticed is you only have a gmail account.
where do you operate from...bussiness address?

----------


## murdock

when you type in swift loan ltd this is what comes up 


http://www.419baiter.com/_scam_email...der-scam.shtml

----------

Dave A (08-Jan-11)

----------


## murdock

then i do another search and wow your profile location durban...yet when a search is done this is what comes up...


http://www.howzit.co.za/business-ser...oans-cash.html

----------


## meyer001

Hello Everyone,

I'm only advertising my Company email is: swiftloans@financialsolutionsllc.org

I can assist with a loan at 3% interest. Apply today.

----------


## IanF

Hi Meyer
I see murdock has done a lot of work outing you.
Just some questions why are the loans offered in $?
I see in the profile on Howzit you are not sure of your location. Where are you based? Durban, Bedford in the eastern cape or Johannesburg?
Are you even based in South Africa?
I am willing to bet a six pack of beer that you ask for an admin fee or something similar to that before the loan is paid out. 
You can pick it up since you may be based in Jhb.

----------


## murdock

i am in a bad mood today...i start work on monday...ever heard the saying its too good to be true...whats the catch.

----------


## murdock

> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I'm only advertising my Company email is: swiftloans@financialsolutionsllc.org
> 
> I can assist with a loan at 3% interest. Apply today.


i need a R350 000 loan to pay up all my debits including my bond because not even my bond is  that low 3 % per annum or per month?

----------


## meyer001

I offer one of the cheapest rates ever. I have a branch in the United Kingdom, Nigeria, Ghana, Cameroon E.T.C. That address is the one i used in registering in the forum. My head office is based in 121 Master man road, East ham, London, United Kingdom. I'm trying to get a license to open a office in South Africa.

@Murdock, contact me today via mail for more inquiries: swiftloans@financialsolutionsllc.org

----------


## Chrisjan B

This is another bullshit scam...

----------


## Dave A

> This is another bullshit scam...


And relocated out of finance and into scams accordingly. A special thanks to Murdock for doing the research.

Meyer, you wouldn't happen to be registered as a financial service provider here in South Africa, would you? It's a requirement if you are going to offer financial services in these parts.

----------

